
Product Review: Kinesis Advantage ergonomic keyboard - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2009/07/20/kinesis-advantage/
======
tokenadult
The review is helpful in mentioning that the thumbs have more keys to control
with the Kinesis keyboard than with typical keyboards. That raises a question:
what's a good input device for someone with basal joint arthritis in both
thumbs? Mice are hard on such people, and even using the spacebar with the
right thumb is dodgy on a conventional keyboard for such people? What's good
for users who don't want sore thumbs?

